# Uber Eats/Just eat income tax



## drtop03 (24 Mar 2021)

Hi, 
Im starting to work for uber eats and just eat and am wondering if I have to declare my income tax to the revenue as they dont do it for you? More to the point i'm wondering if just eat/uber eats contact the revenue to tell them you are working for them or is it completely up to me to declare? Its a bit of an issue because I get paid on average 6 euro an hour because of the high saturation of drivers in my area, and that is before petrol and insurance to tax would literally not be worth the job
thanks


----------



## Pinoy adventure (24 Mar 2021)

You will work for yourself so you'd be expected too do your own taxes.no they wouldn't advise revenue that your working for/with them


----------



## drtop03 (24 Mar 2021)

Pinoy adventure said:


> You will work for yourself so you'd be expected too do your own taxes.no they wouldn't advise revenue that your working for/with them


Thank you


----------



## RedOnion (24 Mar 2021)

Pinoy adventure said:


> no they wouldn't advise revenue that your working for/with them


But there's nothing to prevent Revenue requesting details is there?


----------



## Zenith63 (24 Mar 2021)

Pinoy adventure said:


> no they wouldn't advise revenue that your working for/with them


I think this probably needs to be clarified a bit more if you don't mind?

If the question is "Will UberEats talk to Revenue and sort out my tax requirements for me" then your answer is no, you're self employed and you need to figure it out yourself.  But I suspect the question might be closer to "If I was to forget to tell Revenue about this income, will UberEats let the cat out of the bag and tell Revenue I'm working for them", is your answer still no in that case?  There have been lots of articles recently about the likes of Airbnb giving Revenue details of who is renting out their homes so Revenue can check the tax compliance of these people.  Are Uber/JustEats doing similar?


----------



## drtop03 (24 Mar 2021)

Zenith63 said:


> I think this probably needs to be clarified a bit more if you don't mind?
> 
> If the question is "Will UberEats talk to Revenue and sort out my tax requirements for me" then your answer is no, you're self employed and you need to figure it out yourself.  But I suspect the question might be closer to "If I was to forget to tell Revenue about this income, will UberEats let the cat out of the bag and tell Revenue I'm working for them", is your answer still no in that case?  There have been lots of articles recently about the likes of Airbnb giving Revenue details of who is renting out their homes so Revenue can check the tax compliance of these people.  Are Uber/JustEats doing similar?


Yeah thats exactly my question. Im wondering if uber eats indicate to revenue that I am earning and should be paying taxes cause i had heard about the airbnb thing and really wouldnt like to get a bill in the door one day from them with penalties.


----------



## Monbretia (24 Mar 2021)

I would imagine Uber eats/just eat will have an entry somewhere in their accounting system that will show x amount paid to drtop03 on x dates so while they are not going to directly tell Revenue the info is going to be there recorded.    

I work in a mainly cash business but that's not to say that anyone who pays me cash doesn't put it down in their records somewhere that they have given me the payment, in my case it doesn't matter as I declare it all anyway.


----------



## Zenith63 (24 Mar 2021)

drtop03 said:


> Yeah thats exactly my question. Im wondering if uber eats indicate to revenue that I am earning and should be paying taxes cause i had heard about the airbnb thing and really wouldnt like to get a bill in the door one day from them with penalties.


Did they ask for your PPS number when you signed up?


----------



## torblednam (24 Mar 2021)

Janey Mac, this is madness. 

Has nobody heard of the Form 46G? 

It is a stone cold 100% certainty that your name and the amounts paid to you, will be provided to Revenue by your customer / employer. 



			https://www.revenue.ie/en/tax-professionals/tdm/income-tax-capital-gains-tax-corporation-tax/part-38/38-03-13.pdf


----------



## Monbretia (24 Mar 2021)

Nope, never heard of it!


----------



## drtop03 (24 Mar 2021)

Zenith63 said:


> Did they ask for your PPS number when you signed up?


Uber eats did, just eat didnt


----------



## Zenith63 (24 Mar 2021)

drtop03 said:


> Uber eats did, just eat didnt


OK well it's probably worth noting that Airbnb collect your PPS number so they can inform Revenue that you're renting out your property.  Whether Uber are currently doing that or are preparing themselves to be able to I do not know.



> Its a bit of an issue because I get paid on average 6 euro an hour because of the high saturation of drivers in my area, and that is before petrol and insurance to tax would literally not be worth the job


You'd be deducting your costs (like fuel/insurance) from your total income before declaring it to Revenue and you may be well below the threshold for paying income tax (unless you have other sources of income).  So declaring the income to Revenue and not having the worry of being hit with a fine might cost you little or nothing in taxation terms.


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2021)

drtop03 said:


> Uber eats did, just eat didnt


There you go, job done.  Just as well as this gives you the wherewithal to claim for your commercial insurance, fuel, motor tax, phone costs and so on.  I'm not sure how you'd go about apportioning those costs to your two clients. Mileage clocked up on jobs, number of jobs they allocate to you, other algorithm?


----------



## relax carry on (24 Mar 2021)

Just to reiterate the point on 46G information coming from companies to Revenue made by torblednam; when Revenue do come knocking based on the 46G information provided and your tax liability which probably would have been small turns into something much larger thanks to interest, surcharges and/or penalties; then please don't take your anger out on the unfortunate staff member who breaks the news to you. Whatever decisions you take, take them knowing one day that unwanted letter may arrive based solely on your actions.


----------



## ATC110 (24 Mar 2021)

torblednam said:


> Has nobody heard of the Form 46G?
> 
> *It is a stone cold 100% certainty that your name and the amounts paid to you, will be provided to Revenue by your customer / employer.*


only if the total payment exceeds €6000 to an individual


----------



## Pinoy adventure (24 Mar 2021)

RedOnion said:


> But there's nothing to prevent Revenue requesting details is there?


No nothing,and with the large amount of drivers between both company's id expect revenue at some point will become much more interested in the drivers


----------



## torblednam (24 Mar 2021)

ATC110 said:


> only if the total payment exceeds €6000 to an individual


Well if he's not going to gross 6k at it, I think he's got very little to worry about!


----------



## ATC110 (24 Mar 2021)

torblednam said:


> Well if he's not going to gross 6k at it, I think he's got very little to worry about!


Well based upon a 40 hour week at €6/hour and time evenly split between the two delivery services: 20*6=120*48 weeks=€5760


----------



## torblednam (24 Mar 2021)

ATC110 said:


> Well based upon a 40 hour week at €6/hour and time evenly split between the two delivery services: 20*6=120*48 weeks=€5760


You may have missed my point. If you're not earning enough to come up on anyone's 46G, then you're not earning enough to be evading tax. A tiny bit of PRSI alright, but that's your loss when you have less entitlements down the line.


----------



## vandriver (25 Mar 2021)

The tiny bit of prsi is €500 minimum.(Unless the earnings come in at less than 5k)


----------

